
Our Latest Cohort of Software Engineers Is 50% Female - edawerd
https://engineering.gusto.com/our-latest-batch-of-software-engineers-is-50-female/
======
mattbillenstein
Thread from an older post didn't get much love:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16210382](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16210382)

But, how did you achieve this?

